# Come and get it!



## Autocycleplane (Jan 11, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172483548053


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 11, 2017)

IT LOOKS TOO REAL, NOT LIKE  A RESTORED TANK!
GREAT COLOR!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 12, 2017)

Awwww boy!!! FEEDING FRENZY!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 18, 2017)

Just a few hours left if anyone is waiting until the end to bid.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Just a few hours left if anyone is waiting until the end to bid.



...everyone waits 'til the End...


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 19, 2017)

Makes me feel better about my last purchase of a complete bike. Lol


----------



## kreika (Jan 19, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Just a few hours left if anyone is waiting until the end to bid.



Snipe snipe snipe. Glws


----------

